# Ghost kitty!!



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

ok...so im a HUGE paranormal fan.

Ghost Adventures had an episode last night that showed a ghost CAT...it was awesome!!!

the title of the show was: Wyoming Frontier Prison. they were filiming the prison....but a few houses down there was an incident so they decided to also shoot that house as well. Thats where we see ghost cat. Ghost cat showed up 2 times....within seconds of each other. first you see ghost cat walk past the camera....then the womans REAL cat walks by (her cat is light colored) then ghost cat follows the real cat. ghost cat was black and a lil misty. it was soooo cool. if you can find the episode....ghost cat showed up at 32-33minutes into the episode at the bottom right


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

WOW! A ghost kitty! I watch Ghost Adventures to...wish I could of seen that one...I was at work!
It makes me wonder....is the kitty waiting for someone, to help lead over to the other side?


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Ghost kitty was just walking ...wasn't threatening. When you put it that way....awwwwws I feel bad for ghost kitty


----------

